# gps coordinates for property corners



## charles fairbanks (Feb 7, 2004)

anybody know how to establish or find gps coordinates for the corners of 40 acre parcels, etc.? That is without having been to a specific 40 previously.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Look at the plat. It will give the locations exactly.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

DON'T Rely on a GPS to find property boundries....A gps is only 10-20 feet accurate in most cases and you could end up with legal issues if you build or put a fence up using a GPS to find the boundries...Best way is to pay a Surveyor even though I know that sucks!


----------



## charles fairbanks (Feb 7, 2004)

County Plat Book? Digital County Plat Books??


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The county will have the plat, the rightful owner would presumably have had the property surveyed when he purchased it, and would have a plat. The coordinates will be on the plat in degrees, minutes and seconds. Plug them into your GPS, take a walk and look for the irons. Just make sure the GPS is displaying 
the same format as the coordinates you are inputting, probably degrees, minutes and seconds, not decimal degrees.


----------

